# Sacchi:"Giampaolo maestro. Maldini uomo giusto"



## admin (3 Giugno 2019)

Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".



siamo oltre il ridicolo con sta storia del maestro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".



sempre pensato che a consigliare giampaolo a maldini sia stato sacchi, poi usa il 4-3-1-2 ancelottiano che paolo conosce benissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".



Bene, ma si è dimenticato di aggiungere che con lo stile di calcio di Giampaolo saremo sicuramente in lotta per lo scudetto 1991-92


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".



Gattuso ha dato la vita...Quest' estate lo vedranno camminare sull' acqua al largo delle coste della Calabria.


----------



## giannigrenoli (3 Giugno 2019)

Se sanno ben comportarsi in uscita e prendere i giocatori giusti non sarei pessimista. Abbiamo giocatori che hanno mercato e se ben sostituiti con gente adatta e piu "economica" potremo ben figurare.

Perchè essere pessimisti?


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2019)

Beh ora il cerchio si chiude, puntualmente Sacchi viene consultato dall'altissimo Re dei Re circa gli allenatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli *allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi*. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".



Stanley Kubrick


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Giugno 2019)

la storia del "maestro" mi fa venire in mente ventura


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2019)

vi faccio una semplice domanda : 

Il Milan di quest anno NON allenato, con Giamburrasca in panchina avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio? .


----------



## giannigrenoli (3 Giugno 2019)

La verità la dirà solo il campo,questo è il periodo in cui ognuno dice la sua quindi vale tutto e niente.

Cosa vorrebbe dire poi maestro? Chi lo è? Lo stesso Sacchi è stato cacciato da madrid e da Parma,quindi....


----------



## Anguus (3 Giugno 2019)

Talmente "maestro" che cerca di contendercelo niente popo di meno che il Bologna! Come faranno mai le grandi big europee a non considerare tale profeta del calcio? Per fortuna che da noi ne capiscono..


----------



## Ema2000 (3 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".



Non sono così pessimista su Giampaolo, ma Sacchi è decenni che non ne azzecca una, preoccupante il suo giudizio


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2019)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> siamo oltre il ridicolo con sta storia del maestro.



Il maestro bombardone.


----------



## PM3 (3 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bene, ma si è dimenticato di aggiungere che con lo stile di calcio di Giampaolo saremo sicuramente in lotta per lo scudetto 1991-92



Non è assolutamente vero.
Il modulo è sicuramente tra i meno utilizzati del momento, ma i concetti sono moderni.
Pressing alto, difesa alta, molti giocatori ad occupare l'area di rigore. 

Se però non migliori la qualità della rosa, resteremo sempre una squadra che fatica ad entrare in zona CL.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2019)

Faccio una semplice domanda: 

Con la stessa rosa, Giamburrasca avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio di Gattuso ?


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Faccio una semplice domanda:
> 
> Con la stessa rosa, Giamburrasca avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio di Gattuso ?



E' più preparato di Gattuso, tenderei a dire di si, ma il punto è che non levi un mediocre per prendere un mediocre migliore, perchè sempre mediocre resta.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi faccio una semplice domanda :
> 
> Il Milan di quest anno NON allenato, con Giamburrasca in panchina avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio? .



meglio come gioco, come valorizzazione della rosa e dei giocatori. qualcosa peggio come punti.


----------



## giannigrenoli (3 Giugno 2019)

io vorrei vedere i vari Guardiola,Klopp,Mourinho,Ancelotti ecc........ allenare l'Empoli o il Frosinone....

Ma qualcuno mi spiega perchè non si fa mai il discorso inverso? Il mago Guardiola avrebbe salvato il Chievo quest'anno?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Faccio una semplice domanda:
> 
> Con la stessa rosa, Giamburrasca avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio di Gattuso ?



Chi può dirlo. Abbiamo visto successi e fallimenti di nuovi allenatori sia già affermati sia emergenti. Proviamo. Un insuccesso non è scontato


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' più preparato di Gattuso, tenderei a dire di si, ma il punto è che non levi un mediocre per prendere un mediocre migliore, perchè sempre mediocre resta.



e concordo con te, ma e c'è un ma gigante. 

Chi vorresti al Milan di quelli fattibili considerando Sarri già alla juve ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi faccio una semplice domanda :
> 
> Il Milan di quest anno NON allenato, con Giamburrasca in panchina avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio? .



per me meglio a parità di culo ed episodi ovviamente. sicuramente i miglioramenti maggiori sarebbero non tanto nei 68 punti che non sono pochi, quanto nel valorizzare la rosa ed il gioco.

PS: la carriera di giampaolo fa venire i brividi. meglio di quella di gattuso, ma di poco.


----------



## Manue (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Faccio una semplice domanda:
> 
> Con la stessa rosa, Giamburrasca avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio di Gattuso ?



Hai fatto una domanda provocatoria, 
la stessa a cui stavo pensando...

Secondo me Giampaolo non è uno qualunque, di calcio ne sa.
Mi dispiace che sia già stato bocciato ancor prima di essere ufficializzato, 
ancora prima di aver visto cosa propone, ancora prima della prima amichevole...

Viene definito un mediocre, ma secondo me è di un altro livello rispetto a Gattuso.

Ci si è lamentati per anni del fatto che il Milan era allenato da chi non aveva fatto gavetta, 
adesso che probabilmente avremo un allenatore serio, non va bene.
Voglio ricordare da dove veniva Sarri, prima di allenare il Napoli.

Qui si vorrebbe Guardiola, Sarri, Conte...
quando possiamo permetterci altri profili, e questo è il migliore secondo me.

Vedremo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2019)

giannigrenoli ha scritto:


> io vorrei vedere i vari Guardiola,Klopp,Mourinho,Ancelotti ecc........ allenare l'Empoli o il Frosinone....
> 
> Ma qualcuno mi spiega perchè non si fa mai il discorso inverso? Il mago Guardiola avrebbe salvato il Chievo quest'anno?



Non sto prendendo alcuna posizione sul tecnico perché è un aspetto delicato e non so dare valutazioni ma solo sensazioni che lasciano il tempo che trovano (ultimamente li ho sbagliati tutti, da Seedorf, a sinisa a Rino a Montella..l'unico che ero certo sarebbe stato flop era pippo ma si sapeva)..Su Giampaolo quindi sospendo il giudizio..spero sia la scelta giusta, con tutto che è evidente che non possiamo permetterci lussi..

Il tuo discorso ha senso, abbiamo visto ancelotti l'anno scorso a Napoli..ha fatto quello che si poteva e vinto nulla..però certe piazze richiedono il requisito base "spalle larghe" sennò soccombi dopo un mese


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e concordo con te, ma e c'è un ma gigante.
> 
> Chi vorresti al Milan di quelli fattibili considerando Sarri già alla juve ?



Considerata la mancata intenzione di arrivare a Sarri, Mourinho, Allegri ed altri eventuali big, farei diversi nomi , Ten Hag, Benitez, Tuchel che si sa non piace manco un pò al presidente del PSG.


----------



## Cenzo (3 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Cenzo (3 Giugno 2019)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> .



Che ho scritto di male?


----------



## Gabry (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Faccio una semplice domanda:
> 
> Con la stessa rosa, Giamburrasca avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio di Gattuso ?



Non ti so rispondere. Lo dico anche guardando la discontinua carriera di Giampaolo. Può essere la scommessa vincente che ci fa svoltare come può anche essere che si conclude con uno sciagurato esonero a dicembre. Spero solo che sia la volta buona...
Ci deve andare bene una scelta prima o poi.


----------



## Ema2000 (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi faccio una semplice domanda :
> 
> Il Milan di quest anno NON allenato, con Giamburrasca in panchina avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio? .



Teoricamente meglio, probabilmente con le grandi avremmo ottenuto grosso modo gli stessi risultati,
ma non avremmo pareggiato molte partite con le provinciali in cui dopo il vantaggio ci siamo ridicolamente chiusi.

Però è anche vero che ogni tecnico ha un suo impatto, anche se sulla carta è migliore,
avremmo sviluppato un gioco totalmente diverso, più da Milan, ma i risultati poi vanno verificati sul campo.


----------



## Victorss (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Faccio una semplice domanda:
> 
> Con la stessa rosa, Giamburrasca avrebbe fatto meglio o peggio di Gattuso ?



Io ricordo sempre che per il 90% del forum fino a due settimane fa eravamo senza allenatore e pure un De Canio qualsiasi avrebbe fatto meglio di Gattuso.
Adesso però Giampaolo fa schifo e con lui arriveremo decimi l'anno prossimo.
Mah, la coerenza questa sconosciuta.


----------



## hsl (3 Giugno 2019)

Chiunque sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan l'importante è che questa squadra inizi a giocare a calcio. Abbiamo il possesso palla più lento e prevedibile della storia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Considerata la mancata intenzione di arrivare a Sarri, Mourinho, Allegri ed altri eventuali big, farei diversi nomi , Ten Hag, Benitez, Tuchel che si sa non piace manco un pò al presidente del PSG.



avalizziamoli, perchè a parlare del nulla sono capaci tutti : 

Sarri juve 
Mourinho fuori budget 
Allegri forse l'unico fattibile 
Ten Hag perchè dovrebbe venire al Milan ? 
Benitez per l'amor di dio
Tuchel figurarsi

Vedi te stesso che ogni alternativa proposta al di la di Allegri ( ma anche per lui bisogna vedere la volontà di venire e abbassarsi lo stipendio ) è una finta alternativa .

Io non sto difendendo Giamburrasca sia chiaro, sto solo facendo presente che si sta creando una lamentela unica senza analizzare in modo freddo la situazione. 

E' come se io avessi una moglie cessa e mi lamentassi con tutti perchè non chiavo Belen. Ma quante possibilità avrei io di ******** Belen se pesassi 150kg e fossi un cesso atomico ?

parliamo di fatti reali


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ricordo sempre che per il 90% del forum fino a due settimane fa eravamo senza allenatore e pure un De Canio qualsiasi avrebbe fatto meglio di Gattuso.
> Adesso però Giampaolo fa schifo e con lui arriveremo decimi l'anno prossimo.
> Mah, la coerenza questa sconosciuta.



quello intendevo con la mia domanda.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (3 Giugno 2019)

giannigrenoli ha scritto:


> Se sanno ben comportarsi in uscita e prendere i giocatori giusti non sarei pessimista. Abbiamo giocatori che hanno mercato e se ben sostituiti con gente adatta e piu "economica" potremo ben figurare.
> 
> Perchè essere pessimisti?



Daccordissimo con te.. più che altro bisogna rischiare con qualche cessione "illustre" , soprattutto di giocatori non di movimento (come gigio che fa il portiere.. e Suso, che non si muove ahah) e reinvestire su giocatori con talento lampante qui citati già da molti (Everton, Depay, Deulofeu ecc ecc).

Facendo, come sempre, qualche calcoletto rapido: 
cedi - Donnarumma 60, Suso 30, Silva 20, Chalanoglu 18, Castillejo 15, Rodriguez 15, Laxalt 12. TOT 170 mln

acquisti - Zaniolo 55, Everton 40, Deulofeu 30, Emerson Palmieri 25, Praet 25, Brahimi p0, Alberto Moreno p0, G.Cahill p0. TOT 175

Non hai gia una squadra più competitiva??

mettiamoli in campo:

-------------------- Plizzarri

Calabria - Romagnoli - Musacchio - E.PALMIERI

-------------- ZANIOLO - Kessie

------ DEULOFEU - Paqueta - EVERTON

------------------- Piatek

Riserve: Cutrone, BRAHIMI, Borini, Bonaventura, PRAET , Biglia,Conti, ALBERTO MORENO, G.CAHILL, Caldara, Reina.

Avanti, sfido chiunque ad affermare 2 cose:
1, che ho fatto prezzi fuori mercato in rialzo/ribasso.
2, che la squadra che ho proposto IO (signor nessuno) non sia decisamente più forte di quella di quest'anno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ricordo sempre che per il 90% del forum fino a due settimane fa eravamo senza allenatore e pure un De Canio qualsiasi avrebbe fatto meglio di Gattuso.
> Adesso però Giampaolo fa schifo e con lui arriveremo decimi l'anno prossimo.
> Mah, la coerenza questa sconosciuta.




Perché si fa riferimento a *questa stagione.* L'anno prossimo ci saranno ancora tutti i fattori a favore avuti quest'anno? L'inter con tutti i problemi con wanda e icardi. La roma sparita, la lazio imbarazzante ecc... Tant'è che in champion ci è andata l'atalanta. Ripeto, l'atalanta! Quest'anno Giampaolo avrebbe fatto meglio di Gattuso, ma l'anno prossimo mica possono continuare i regali delle altre squadre, poi tutto può essere


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> avalizziamoli, perchè a parlare del nulla sono capaci tutti :
> 
> Sarri juve
> Mourinho fuori budget
> ...



Benitez è peggio di Giampaolo? 
Ten Hag ha allenato ragazzini di 18-19 anni in Olanda, gli vendono mezza squadra, perchè non provarci?
Poi se tua moglie non ti piace la puoi sempre lasciare eh, non sei costretto a stare con una cessa perchè ti puoi permettere solo quello.
Sinceramente tra le opzioni disponibili avrei messo anche Pellegrini, ma ho visto che da poco ha firmato per il West Ham.


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2019)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Daccordissimo con te.. più che altro bisogna rischiare con qualche cessione "illustre" , soprattutto di giocatori non di movimento (come gigio che fa il portiere.. e Suso, che non si muove ahah) e reinvestire su giocatori con talento lampante qui citati già da molti (Everton, Depay, Deulofeu ecc ecc).
> 
> Facendo, come sempre, qualche calcoletto rapido:
> cedi - Donnarumma 60, Suso 30, Silva 20, Chalanoglu 18, Castillejo 15, Rodriguez 15;
> ...



Non arriveranno mai quelli che hai citato, costano troppo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Giugno 2019)

Io dico: ben venga Giampy (anche perchè davvero non so chi altro potrebbe venire) se ci da un gioco divertente e idee tattiche ma resto dell'idea che l'importante è comperare giocatori buoni. Staremo a vedere. Non so come mai la sto vedendo un po meno nera rispetto ad una settimana fa. Forse per il si di Maldini, boh...


----------



## hiei87 (3 Giugno 2019)

Giampaolo maestro di calcio is the new Gattuso ha fatto i miracoli


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Perché si fa riferimento a *questa stagione.* L'anno prossimo ci saranno ancora tutti i fattori a favore avuti quest'anno? L'inter con tutti i problemi con wanda e icardi. La roma sparita, la lazio imbarazzante ecc... Tant'è che in champion ci è andata l'atalanta. Ripeto, l'atalanta! Quest'anno Giampaolo avrebbe fatto meglio di Gattuso, ma l'anno prossimo mica possono continuare i regali delle altre squadre, poi tutto può essere



e chi ti dice che le altre faranno sicuramente bene? il tuo ragionamento parte dal presupposto che roma, lazio ecc faranno per forza bene, e la roma attualmente non è che abbia fatto chissa che, anzi, devo trovare un allenatore, stanno vendendo dzeko e chissa quanti altri


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (3 Giugno 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non arriveranno mai quelli che hai citato, costano troppo.



Si ma hai visto i conti fra cessioni e acquisti? SULLA CARTA sei a saldo 0.. Inoltre ti liberi di ingaggi pesantissimi come quello di Gigio, Suso, Montolivo ecc 
Zaniolo quanto vorrà? 3,5 mln? Ed Everton? 2mln? Deulofeu?? 3,5?? 

PER ME , è fattibile... e SEMPRE PER ME faranno una cosa del genere. Punti sui giovani anche perchè chiedono ingaggi più ostenibili.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Benitez è peggio di Giampaolo?
> Ten Hag ha allenato ragazzini di 18-19 anni in Olanda, gli vendono mezza squadra, perchè non provarci?
> Poi se tua moglie non ti piace la puoi sempre lasciare eh, non sei costretto a stare con una cessa perchè ti puoi permettere solo quello.
> Sinceramente tra le opzioni disponibili avrei messo anche Pellegrini, ma ho visto che da poco ha firmato per il West Ham.



Benitez ha preso peni in faccia nelle ultime 12 stagioni e mi dici che è meglio di Giamburrasca. 

Io ti ripeto, non sono favorevole ma stai basando la teoria del " non va bene Giampaolo perchè voglio Guardiola" senza considerare mille altri fattori.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Giugno 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e chi ti dice che le altre faranno sicuramente bene? il tuo ragionamento parte dal presupposto che roma, lazio ecc faranno per forza bene, e la roma attualmente non è che abbia fatto chissa che, anzi, devo trovare un allenatore, stanno vendendo dzeko e chissa quanti altri



E' vero, non è detto che facciano bene, ma le probabilità che toppino di nuovo tutte mi pare esagerata, per mandare l'atalanta in champion ci sono volute una serie di coincidenze importanti, possibile che si ripetano di nuovo l'anno prossimo?

Io preferirei non rischiare e prendere qualcuno che possa darmi garanzie di battagliare per la champion anche senza dovermi affidare alla fortuna


----------



## PM3 (3 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io ricordo sempre che per il 90% del forum fino a due settimane fa eravamo senza allenatore e pure un De Canio qualsiasi avrebbe fatto meglio di Gattuso.
> Adesso però Giampaolo fa schifo e con lui arriveremo decimi l'anno prossimo.
> Mah, la coerenza questa sconosciuta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' vero, non è detto che facciano bene, ma le probabilità che toppino di nuovo tutte mi pare esagerata, per mandare l'atalanta in champion ci sono volute una serie di coincidenze importanti, possibile che si ripetano di nuovo l'anno prossimo?
> 
> Io preferirei non rischiare e prendere qualcuno che possa darmi garanzie di battagliare per la champion anche senza dovermi affidare alla fortuna



ma l'allenatore ti da garanzie fino ad un certo punto, è tutto il progetto che puo dare o meno garanzie. L'allenatore, come il ds, come il singolo giocatore non fanno miracoli e i fatti dicono esattamente questo, prendi ronaldo per vincere la champion e non la vinci, prendi monchi e sabatini per fare chissa quale mercato e hanno deluso entrambi, prendi guardiola per vincere la champion e il city non la vince, ecc, ecc.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la storia del "maestro" mi fa venire in mente ventura



o sarri


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Benitez ha preso peni in faccia nelle ultime 12 stagioni e mi dici che è meglio di Giamburrasca.
> 
> Io ti ripeto, non sono favorevole ma stai basando la teoria del " non va bene Giampaolo perchè voglio Guardiola" senza considerare mille altri fattori.



E vabbè ma scusa allora anche Mourinho ha preso peni in faccia nelle ultime stagioni, quindi è peggiore di Giampaolo? Io gli altri fattori li considero, capisco che gente come Guardiola o Klopp non possa arrivare, ma non credo nemmeno che il meglio a cui possiamo aspirare sia Giampaolo. Un tentativo per Conte secondo me, manco lo abbiamo fatto per dire.


----------



## Andris (3 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".



ormai non possiamo che sperare abbia ragione il vecchio oracolo Arrigo,anni fa ebbe ragione a consigliare Sarri quando era all'Empoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".



Mastro Geppetto.


----------



## Igor91 (3 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Benitez ha preso peni in faccia nelle ultime 12 stagioni e mi dici che è meglio di Giamburrasca.
> 
> Io ti ripeto, non sono favorevole ma stai basando la teoria del " non va bene Giampaolo perchè voglio Guardiola" senza considerare mille altri fattori.



Non sarebbe andato bene nessuno al di fuori di Conte e Sarri... dopo esserci illusi è così.

Aspettiamo e vediamo, Giampaolo non dispiace, certo paragonato a Conte.....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla Domenica Sportiva sul Milan e su Giampaolo:" Maldini è assolutamente l’uomo giusto, un trait d’union con la tifoseria. L’importante sarà anche lasciargli una certa autonomia. Giampaolo? È un maestro, fa parte di quegli allenatori che fanno sia da sceneggiatori che da registi. Gattuso ha dato la vita e bisogna solamente dirgli grazie. Felice di essere suo amico".



Continuate a prendere in giro sacchi, ma ne sa ancora più di tutti noi messi assieme. L'ultimo che etichettava come maestro era Sarri e scarso non lo è di certo. Giù il capello quando parla Arrigo.


----------



## Zenos (3 Giugno 2019)

Questo elogiava Gattuso appena 1 settimana fa. è stato un grande,ma con la testa non ci sta più.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Continuate a prendere in giro sacchi, ma ne sa ancora più di tutti noi messi assieme. L'ultimo che etichettava come maestro era Sarri e scarso non lo è di certo. Giù il capello quando parla Arrigo.



Il problema è che per Sacchi pure Pillon, Sandreani e Ammazzalorso erano maestri...


----------



## Schism75 (3 Giugno 2019)

Sacchi si espresse nello stesso modo con Sarri, consigliandolo a Galliani. Sarri che veniva da un ottimo anno ad Empoli. Per una serie di ragioni, nessuna valida, non è stato ascoltato. E sappiamo come è andata. Forse avremmo ben altra situazione ora. 
Ora consiglia Giampaolo che ha fatto 4 ottime stagioni tra Empoli e Genova. Si anche Genova, perché come ho scritto diverse volte, non deve trarre in inganno la posizione finale, sul quale ha inciso molto la volontà della società di non andare in Europa, per tutta una serie di motivazioni legate alla loro situazione economica. Tant’è che la Samp per un certo periodo si ferma. 
Per cui Io lo ascolterei. Poi magari non va bene, ma non partirei con i pregiudizi. Chiaro se possiamo arrivare a Sarri sarebbe meglio, ma io penso che se vanno su Giampaolo è perché l’altro o ha rifiutato o va alla Juventus.


----------



## Shmuk (3 Giugno 2019)

Se maestro, Sacchi, lasciacelo dire a noi, a partire da novembre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Giugno 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Se maestro, Sacchi, lasciacelo dire a noi, a partire da novembre.



Se invece di zittirlo lo avessimo ascoltato quando ci consigliava Sarri la nostra storia sarebbe cambiata.

D’accordo a giudicare GP dopo 4-5 mesi di lavoro, ma maestro deriva anche dal fatto che le sue soluzioni tattiche sono oggetto di studio al supercorso. É uno che con le,sue idee insegna agli altri: maestro.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2019)

se è un maestro non lo so ma di certo quello di prima non era nemmeno un alunno…

io sono moderatamente fiducioso (poi dipende anche dal materiale che avrà ovviamente) cosa che l'anno scorso non ero...quando capii che avrebbero confermato gattuso…


----------



## Shmuk (4 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se invece di zittirlo lo avessimo ascoltato quando ci consigliava Sarri la nostra storia sarebbe cambiata.
> 
> D’accordo a giudicare GP dopo 4-5 mesi di lavoro, ma maestro deriva anche dal fatto che le sue soluzioni tattiche sono oggetto di studio al supercorso. É uno che con le,sue idee insegna agli altri: maestro.



Si potrebbe dire che chi sa fa, e chi non sa fa il maestro ai supercorsi...
ma voglio cercare di non pensare male.


----------

